# What do you do with your Yote?



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I was just wondering what you varmint hunters do with the yotes you kill... Is there still a bounty? Tan the hides, save the tails? Just curious is all.... Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

shot anything is worth much less than trapped same thing, generally, so with ones I've shot I skin claws on, sew the hole, wash and dry, and take the skull and slow boil it, glue any loose teeth back in and sell it too.
I can skin 5 coyotes and flesh them in the time it takes to clean well the skull of one so last 10 years or so I freeze the skulls whole and sell at reduced price to a few skull sellers.


----------

